# Small Basic Challenges!



## 3870x2 (Mar 27, 2009)

This Thread will be dedicated to the new Small Basic!

LINK TO THREAD: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89321

This thread is for submitting creations from Small Basic, showing what you can do with it! It can be for game, utility, looks, etc....

First a few rules:
1.  Please post a version number if possible
2.  Nothing overtly stupid, IE "Hello World" Programs, put some work into it!
3.  You must post the source along with the .exe program.
4.  If you are going to post bits of code that are very long, please do it in notepad, and link it.
5.  Thank the person if you liked their program!!! it will kinda count as a vote towards it.

I look forward to see submissions!

Im at work currently, so I can't post any submissions as of yet!


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Reserved.


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great Examples (more to come):
http://smallbasic.com/program/?MDJ923 4 way single player pong!


----------

